# Bodypower Expo



## BodytorqueGym (May 11, 2012)

So guys, whos going? This will be my first year there and really looking forward to it. Anybody been before? I cant decide whether to go on saturday or sunday, help!


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

last year went on sunday this year going on sunday

gonna buy some decent DVDs this year


----------



## BodytorqueGym (May 11, 2012)

Is it as good as the hype? Really looking forward to it, i hear there some great discounts and freebies?


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

loads of free stuff mate

its a good day get to meet the pros have a chat get autographs and pictures etc

i cant wait


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

My first year too, i heard you get sh!t loads of freebies too. My mate said he is going to take a gym bag with him is this really necessary surely they give you a bag there?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

there's a thread here mate. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/173152-body-power-expo.html


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Brilliant day out and yes..all worth the hype.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

pea head said:


> Brilliant day out and yes..all worth the hype.


x2


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

My tickets for sunday came yesterday :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im going friday as want to attend the seminars and also going saturday for the freebies and hot girlfriends of bodybuilding fans.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Ive been that last few years and its just got bigger and bigger really good day.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Me and my mate are going on saturday, First time for us both , we cant wait


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Can't wait  there on Saturday and got VIP tickets. Been brilliant the last few years!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Im going down on the sat and sun...pop over and say hi


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Is it definitely worth going to then? Still not booked tickets yet..


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

From what Ive heard it is mate, I booked my ticket and got mine last week, although mate hasnt booked his, shouldnt be a problem should it? He is only getting the day ticket?


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Going on Sunday, got the Vip tickets, can't wait, first time going. Probably going to spend the day feeling like a lanky streak of **** though surrounded by all the big guys going


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

All weekend for me! Providing my tickets come


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

antere07 said:


> My first year too, i heard you get sh!t loads of freebies too. My mate said he is going to take a gym bag with him is this really necessary surely they give you a bag there?


Lol you get a huge bag mate when you go in, then bags with purchases.

The most freebies come when you actually buy something I found!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleg said:


> All weekend for me! Providing my tickets come


Might see you on the Sunday mate


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Gonna be an empty wallet for me by the end of the show then ;D Do most of the companies discount their products at the expo?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

As above, do you get plenty of discount on the stuff there? And what sort of freebies do you get?


----------



## Rambo2 (Oct 18, 2010)

it's really good

my mate pulled out so I'm going alone but not bothered about that

fair amount of free protein powder sample sachets and pre-workout samples

also sample bits of protein bars and shots of protein to eat and drink when there


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

My tickets came on Friday and Im well excited now!!!! Got VIP tickets for Saturday & Sunday. :bounce:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Sounds good. I'm quite fussy about flavours so will be good to try some stuff before buyig


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Keeks said:


> My tickets came on Friday and Im well excited now!!!! Got VIP tickets for Saturday & Sunday. :bounce:


What do you get with VIP tickets?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

J H said:


> What do you get with VIP tickets?


You can go in earlier, not sure if thats it but they werent that much more and I hate queues so thought it would be worth it just to lessen the queue time.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Keeks said:


> You can go in earlier, not sure if thats it but they werent that much more and I hate queues so thought it would be worth it just to lessen the queue time.


You're supposed to get more freebies and stuff. But yeah thts about it! Lol.


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

I actually think you get your tickets worth in free supplements! Seriously mad!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Got my 3 day VIP tickets last week, going to be a good expo this year promises to be better than the last 2, closing the gym for the weekend too, give the other guys a chance to attend


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

AaronHudson said:


> I actually think you get your tickets worth in free supplements! Seriously mad!


That´s true mate!!!!


----------



## Admiral Anabol (May 15, 2012)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Gonna be an empty wallet for me by the end of the show then ;D Do most of the companies discount their products at the expo?


No, they try to peddle them to you at full RRP at first, but if you push them (I suggested to a BSN rep that I would become more inclined to buy my protein over at the Dymatize stand if he was unwilling to slash the price a bit for example) they'll discount.

Just remember they're like car salesmen, they always win so don't feel guilty trying to push the price down! :whistling:


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Well my tickets still haven't come fair to say I'm mega ****ed off!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

going on friday and saturday, went saturday last year its amazing. deffo worth the journey


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Its almost here now :bounce:

Will be like a little kid on xmas eve tonight trying to sleep.

Anyone else going to the seminars tomorrow?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

See you all there.

Body Power is always a blast.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

The whole year waiting for it and finally...Bodypower 2012 is here!!


----------

